# A Dog, Cat And A Rat!



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is amazing!!
We can't even get my daughter's Yorkie to let Cicero near her. SAD


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOVE it!

That cat licking the rat, oh my! Soooo sweet. Unless, of course he's just tenderizing him ound:

We're getting ready to add two dumbo rats to our family. Why? Because I'm CRAZY!!!!!!!!! (and I miss having ratties)


----------

